

Never read hacker news before dinner - calvin
http://anton.kovalyov.net/2012/08/04/soviet-newspapers/

======
earbitscom
Yeah, a few weeks ago I felt particularly stressed and depressed. I stopped
reading TechCrunch and HackerNews for several days, and found myself feeling
significantly better.

Then I got back to doing both but noticed something interesting. It wasn't
usually the articles making me stressed and depressed, it was the comments.
The comments on technology news these days generally sounds like they're
coming from people I would never have a second conversation with. They're
rude, negative, spiteful, discouraging, and depressing.

It's a very hard habit to break, reading the comments, and it's unfortunate
because I used to find great tidbits of information in the comments that made
them very useful and worthwhile. However, skimming past dozens of people
talking shit and criticizing the do-ers just to get to the possible good
information has proven not worthwhile.

I need to be more disciplined about avoiding this negativity.

